# Is anyone into boating?



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

Because of family obligations, we have to go to FL for the weekend.  We have to spend the weekend in Fort Myers.  However, we decided to have some fun while we were down there.  After we leave my husband's brother's house on Sunday, my husband and I are chartering a 31-foot-trawler until Friday.  

I know it's not skiing, and it's cutting into the season, but in spite of that, I think it's gonna be pretty awesome.  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 3, 2010)

thats our entire summer


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 3, 2010)

Boating is what I love doing up on Winni during the summer


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

Own a 21 ft Chris Craft.  Spend Summers on Lake Hopatcong and Lake Wallenpaupack in the Pocono's.  Love going to Lake George and particularly Winnipesaukee when I can.  Plenty of water skiing, bar cruiseing, and Red Neck Yacht Clubbing if you know what I mean. Under wraps for the winter (covered in snow this morning - Mt Bubbles in the back yard).  May 1st is the usual launch date and I hope to get plenty of skiing before then.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> thats our entire summer



You don't live on the boat.  : - )

It's gonna be just the two of us, eating, drinking, sleeping and exploring.  ; - )

And to the other folks above ~

Boating is our summer life.  We have a Ski Nautique, a 27-foot Baja, a 17-foot Tanzer, a little sailboat, a 13-foot Whaler...    : - )

Hell yeah to Redneck Yacht Clubbing!  We're on Winnipesaukee. On rare occasions we haul the Baja to the ocean.  Last time was a couple of years ago when we launched it in Boston and took it to Provincetown.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Because of family obligations, we have to go to FL for the weekend.  We have to spend the weekend in Fort Myers.  However, we decided to have some fun while we were down there.  After we leave my husband's brother's house on Sunday, my husband and I are chartering a 31-foot-trawler until Friday.
> 
> I know it's not skiing, and it's cutting into the season, but in spite of that, I think it's gonna be pretty awesome.  I'm so excited!!!!



North outta Fort Myers and check out the whole Captiva/Sanibel/Boca Grande/Charlotte Harbor area on the trawler.  Just a really cool area by water! (and not too shabby by land either)


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> North outta Fort Myers and check out the whole Captiva/Sanibel/Boca Grande/Charlotte Harbor area on the trawler.  Just a really cool area by water! (and not too shabby by land either)



YES!  That's the plan.  He's been studying the charts.  Would also like to go to Naples; heard Sanibel and Captiva are beautiful.  Thank you!!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 3, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Hell yeah to Redneck Yacht Clubbing!  We're on Winnipesaukee.



I'm soooo jealous.  Winni is the *best* lake.  Hopatcong is like a mini Winni (like the mini mount is to the real Mount).

AZ rendevous at the NASWA this summer? HD333?

BTW Love your Chairlift swing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> YES!  That's the plan.  He's been studying the charts.  Would also like to go to Naples; heard Sanibel and Captiva are beautiful.  Thank you!!



Granted I'm a bit biased as between my parents and grandparents, my family has had a place in the Port Charlotte area for about 30 years, and I've spent LOTS of days on those bodies of water on flats boats fishing, but it's a really beautiful piece of water!

One of my favorite, fun, old style Florida, water access restaurants is located just South of the bridge to Boca Grande, called The Fishery - the Grouper Grande is fantastic!  Totally casual, with on many nights, almost as many flats boats tied upto their pier as cars in the parking lot.

http://www.sunstate.com/fishery/map.htm

Enjoy this weekend!

BTW, up until a few years ago when age dictated things, I was also a Winni person as my other grandparents had a place on the Lake in Delings Cove, just off South Wolfeboro Bay (on the same penninsula, just oppsite side of it from where the place that French President Sarkozny rented a few summers ago when he vacationed in Wolfeboro   )  Winni is awsome!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2010)

Every weekend since October has been spent in the garage working on the 1962 O'Day Daysailer we bought end of summer. I expect to spend most of next summer out on LI Sound in it.

Sadly, I've spent a lot of time working on the boat because we haven't been skiing yet this year. Stupid Southern Connecticut.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 3, 2010)

NASWA, Town Docks in Meredith.  If we are up I will tip a beer or 2 with anyone.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2010)

...Of the smaller, non-motorized kind, but I like motorboaters that can give me some chop on lakes/ponds...
**However enjoyment on the water all _began_ in a ~18' motoboat!



			
				ccskier said:
			
		

> .....BOAT = Break Out Another Thousand.


.._ROTFL_....oh so true nowadays,


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2010)

As soon as I find a local friend with a boat, then I'll be into boating.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Granted I'm a bit biased as between my parents and grandparents, my family has had a place in the Port Charlotte area for about 30 years, and I've spent LOTS of days on those bodies of water on flats boats fishing, but it's a really beautiful piece of water!
> 
> One of my favorite, fun, old style Florida, water access restaurants is located just South of the bridge to Boca Grande, called The Fishery - the Grouper Grande is fantastic!  Totally casual, with on many nights, almost as many flats boats tied upto their pier as cars in the parking lot.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the restaurant tip!!  I'm so psyched!!  We'll actually be on the boat for 5 nights!

My son waited on Sarkozvny retinue when he was there...!  Small world, huh?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 3, 2010)

My yacht....


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

HD333 said:


> NASWA, Town Docks in Meredith.  If we are up I will tip a beer or 2 with anyone.



Braun Bay??


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I'm soooo jealous.  Winni is the *best* lake.  Hopatcong is like a mini Winni (like the mini mount is to the real Mount).
> 
> AZ rendevous at the NASWA this summer? HD333?
> 
> ...



Thank you!  Me, too.  It's from Cannon.  : - )

Naswa or my dock.  : - )


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My yacht....



I'd be happy with that.  I don't have the parking space in my current living arrangement to store something like that.  However, someday I'd be perfectly happy with something like that to tour around Great Bay.  There are two boating accesses within a mile of our home.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be happy with that.  I don't have the parking space in my current living arrangement to store something like that.  However, someday I'd be perfectly happy with something like that to tour around Great Bay.  There are two boating accesses within a mile of our home.



We bought it back when we had a camper that we pulled behind our vehicle, and could not trailer a boat.  Now my family has a beach home, and I got a small trailer so it is much easier to use.

I have driven that boat some long distances.  I went from my aunts house on lake George(Huletts Landing) down to the village this past summer to visit a friend.  21 miles one way.  Trip down the water was glass, but 1-2 ft. waves for the return.  When i am down at the beach I like taking it out in the ocean as well.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be happy with that.  I don't have the parking space in my current living arrangement to store something like that.  However, someday I'd be perfectly happy with something like that to tour around Great Bay.  There are two boating accesses within a mile of our home.



We've hauled our boat to Portsmouth and gone up the Piscataqua a couple of times in the autumn.  Great Bay is gorgeous in the fall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> We bought it back when we had a camper that we pulled behind our vehicle, and could not trailer a boat.  Now my family has a beach home, and I got a small trailer so it is much easier to use.
> 
> I have driven that boat some long distances.  I went from my aunts house on lake George(Huletts Landing) down to the village this past summer to visit a friend.  21 miles one way.  Trip down the water was glass, but 1-2 ft. waves for the return.  When i am down at the beach I like taking it out in the ocean as well.



I went out in Buzards Bay with my dad's friend in his Zodiac following a hurricane when there was still 4-5 seas.  Had a total blast jumping the waves.

Great Bay is pretty huge and dumps out into the ocean.  I'd guess it would be about 15 or so miles from the launch in my downtown to get to the Atlantic.  Geoff would know.  I'm sure he's cruised Great Bay when he lived in the area.


----------



## ccskier (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, I have a 18' Hydrasport center console.  Try to spend as much time on it I can.  Been on boats my whole life.  Having a friend with a boat is the best idea.  BOAT = Break Out Another Thousand. I spend most of time fishing off of Chatham, MA.  Son also loves the boat, he is always ready to go and has no fear at 3 years old.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 3, 2010)

Boating? Not so much. Motorboating? Count me in!

(Please continue with your normally scheduled, not-in-the-gutter discussion:razz:.)


----------



## ccskier (Feb 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> North outta Fort Myers and check out the whole Captiva/Sanibel/Boca Grande/Charlotte Harbor area on the trawler.  Just a really cool area by water! (and not too shabby by land either)



Also, if you are on the water near Punta Gorda, hit up Harpoon Harry's at Fishermans Village.  The have decent dockage to pull right up to.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 3, 2010)

ccskier said:


> Also, if you are on the water near Punta Gorda, hit up Harpoon Harry's at Fishermans Village.  The have decent dockage to pull right up to.



I love you guys.  Thank you!!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 4, 2010)

ccskier said:


> Yes, I have a 18' Hydrasport center console.  Try to spend as much time on it I can.  Been on boats my whole life.  Having a friend with a boat is the best idea.  BOAT = Break Out Another Thousand. I spend most of time fishing off of Chatham, MA.  Son also loves the boat, he is always ready to go and has no fear at 3 years old.




Thats a damn good boat....Lot cheaper than a whaler that size no??  I had a 20ft Donzi cuddy a bunch of years back..Used to get it all bloody every weekend..Thinking of getting another in the near future..

Steveo


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 4, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Boating? Not so much. Motorboating? Count me in!
> 
> (Please continue with your normally scheduled, not-in-the-gutter discussion:razz:.)



NSFW language...

First thing that sprang to mind.


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

Weeee!!!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Weeee!!!



Gorgeous pictures.  I want a ride!!!  

Also...sanity is highly over-rated.


----------



## Marc (Feb 4, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Gorgeous pictures.  I want a ride!!!
> 
> Also...sanity is highly over-rated.



You say both of those things without knowing the very next day after those photos were taken we took the Cat out in 25+ knots and managed to go full turtle even with the main sail reefed.  But being the skilled and experience (trying not to laugh here) sailors we are, we got it back upright and sailed back into the beach.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> You say both of those things without knowing the very next day after those photos were taken we took the Cat out in 25+ knots and managed to go full turtle even with the main sail reefed.  But being the skilled and experience (trying not to laugh here) sailors we are, we got it back upright and sailed back into the beach.



I'm used to hanging with "sailors" who sometimes over-reach...!!  ; - )

I've had the sh*t scared outta me more than once, yet I keep goin' back for more.  Like I said...that whole sanity thing...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 4, 2010)

I sail, had a few boats over the years, but as they say, the best boat to own is someone elses!

Best trip was Newport to Tortolla, sailed friends 55' Moody down as thats where they keep it for the winter.

Sailed big boats out of Newport up and down the NE coast

Now race Sonars out of Manhasset Bay,,great feeling when something breaks on the boat and i can just leave at the end of the race...now the owner has to open up the wallet!!!!!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 4, 2010)

I've never explored the Florida waters but would like to someday. Sounds like you 2 will have a great time. the lonest I have spend on my 26 W/A  was a week. I do a trip to Newport or Block each year and also take it out during the ret of my free time in the warmer months fishing and swimming with the kids.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 5, 2010)

i like motorboating (.)(.)


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i like motorboating (.)(.)


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i like motorboating (.)(.)



I do both sailing and motorboating.  To me sailing is a sport, motorboating a recreation.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I do both sailing and motorboating.  To me sailing is a sport, motorboating a recreation.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I'm pretty sure that Spring Mountain High's version of motor boating DOESN'T involve a fossil fuel powered thing that floats on water 

Might want (or maybe not), look up motorboating in the urban dictionary


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 5, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I do both sailing and motorboating.  To me sailing is a sport, motorboating a recreation.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



If you do it right, motorboating can absolutely be a sport. Kind of like rodeo riding.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm pretty sure that Spring Mountain High's version of motor boating DOESN'T involve a fossil fuel powered thing that floats on water
> 
> Might want (or maybe not), look up motorboating in the urban dictionary



Ok I'll admit to being naive.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Feb 6, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I'm used to hanging with "sailors" who sometimes over-reach...!!  ; - )
> 
> I've had the sh*t scared outta me more than once, yet I keep goin' back for more.  Like I said...that whole sanity thing...



 hope u brought a jacket this winter has been rather chilly for florida and out on the water automatically deduct 10 more degrees


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 7, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Ok I'll admit to being naive.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is my setup for this year in Padanaram Harbor, South Dartmouth, Ma






My dinghy:





An old shot of my Hiliner:





I'm not quite sure when anything is going to be floating.   Both boats are with my builder and he's not exactly being responsive at the moment.   My power boat had a major amount of work done to it.   The turbodiesel was removed.   The engine box was replaced by a teaked-over hatch cover.  I have a 2 1/2 foot hull extension / swim platform / outboard motor mounting point installed.   The boat needs to be painted and I need to buy an outboard & get it rigged.   I'm kind of in the middle of a kitchen remodeling project that is consuming all my free cash so this could be one of those "floating by 4th of July" years.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Here is my setup for this year in Padanaram Harbor, South Dartmouth, Ma
> .



Nice spot for the watercraft!  Know it quite well as a longtime family friend was a past commodore of the New Bedford Yacht Club and I've spent many days doing both the under sail and under power run out of Padanaram to Cuttyhunk and back


----------



## Geoff (Feb 7, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Nice spot for the watercraft!  Know it quite well as a longtime family friend was a past commodore of the New Bedford Yacht Club and I've spent many days doing both the under sail and under power run out of Padanaram to Cuttyhunk and back



Who is that?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Who is that?



Anne Fortier


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Anne Fortier



That's Fortier Boats in Somerset, right?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Here is my setup for this year in Padanaram Harbor, South Dartmouth, Ma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the switch in engines?


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Why the switch in engines?



The turbodiesel system was really unreliable.   It kept stranding me.   It ate turbos and starters like candy.   I kept having a failure mode where the accessory belt snapped.   The accessory belt drove the water pump.  Try replacing that in a 5 foot sea.   I had another frequent failure mode where I'd get vapor lock in the fuel lines.   I got really good at bleeding the injectors.   I finally reached the point where I felt unsafe in it so it was time to repower.   With an outboard, I can bolt on a new one in a day.  I also get the damned engine box the heck out of there and pick up a huge amount of cockpit space.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> The turbodiesel system was really unreliable.   It kept stranding me.   It ate turbos and starters like candy.   I kept having a failure mode where the accessory belt snapped.   The accessory belt drove the water pump.  Try replacing that in a 5 foot sea.   I had another frequent failure mode where I'd get vapor lock in the fuel lines.   I got really good at bleeding the injectors.   I finally reached the point where I felt unsafe in it so it was time to repower.   With an outboard, I can bolt on a new one in a day.  I also get the damned engine box the heck out of there and pick up a huge amount of cockpit space.



Well that would make sense then.  My uncle has a 30'+ boat with twin diesels.  He loves the diesels over his previos boat with a gas engine.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> The turbodiesel system was really unreliable.   It kept stranding me.   It ate turbos and starters like candy.   I kept having a failure mode where the accessory belt snapped.   The accessory belt drove the water pump.  Try replacing that in a 5 foot sea.   I had another frequent failure mode where I'd get vapor lock in the fuel lines.   I got really good at bleeding the injectors.   I finally reached the point where I felt unsafe in it so it was time to repower.   With an outboard, I can bolt on a new one in a day.  I also get the damned engine box the heck out of there and pick up a huge amount of cockpit space.



This is why I prefer sail boats.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> This is why I prefer sail boats.



I'll probably add one to my fleet this summer if I can find the right deal.   This was the first power boat I'd ever owned.   I've been a sailor my entire life.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> That's Fortier Boats in Somerset, right?



That would be the family.  I've been on all of the models of boats they build, including their built only 1 of, 35' sloop that convinced the family that it was much easier to build powerboats than sailboats! :lol:  As of the last time I was in the shop about a year ago, the mold for the hull of the sailboat is still there.

Striper fishing off Cuttyhunk in one of their 26 footers with my Dad and Brother and Anne's husband, Roger, one night in the early 90's is still my favorite fishing moments of all time, even tops the time we actually caught a few yellowfin while fishing off Block Island in one of their 40 foot models.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 8, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Here is my setup for this year in Padanaram Harbor, South Dartmouth, Ma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a sweet looking rig you got there. I love the lines of the more classic CCs.  With that engine box out of the way your cockpit will look huge!  good luck with the work. Lst year we had a floating by October  season due to crappy weather and then various mechanical issues


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> That is a sweet looking rig you got there. I love the lines of the more classic CCs.  With that engine box out of the way your cockpit will look huge!  good luck with the work. Lst year we had a floating by October  season due to crappy weather and then various mechanical issues



No clue when I will be floating.   I'm trying to do a kitchen remodel and boat repower out of cash flow.   I just bought $7K worth of appliances today. 

I should scan the photos my builder took of the hull extension.   It looks really nice.   It turned a 21 1/2 foot boat into a 24 foot boat.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's my hole in the water- 1962 (give or take) O'Day Daysailer I.

And evidence of throwing money into is:


----------



## Geoff (Feb 10, 2010)

ctenidae said:


>



I had one of those for a summer when I was a kid.   I was probably about 12.  It was one of those "this is rotting in my yard, if you paint it and splash it, you can use it" boats.   The next year, my dad bought a beater Rhodes 19 for me to abuse.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 10, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I had one of those for a summer when I was a kid.   I was probably about 12.  It was one of those "this is rotting in my yard, if you paint it and splash it, you can use it" boats.   The next year, my dad bought a beater Rhodes 19 for me to abuse.



The Rhodes was my first choice, but we got a great deal on the Daysailer. Only part of one season in it so far, but we've been really happy with it. We've stripped and repainted the hull, and are working on the interior now.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotta love marina book keeping.  It's somewhat lax.

I just got an invoice for my spot on the dinghy float.   I'm like, err, "I paid this last September".   I don't have that credit card statement and Citibank didn't have it online so I just had them print and mail me the statement.

The other outfit just got around to depositing the 50% payment I handed them on December 6th for my slip.   I was wondering what the check was when I clicked on it the other day.   Oh yeah....

I still can't get my boat builder to return my phone calls.   I really want the sucker ready to go before Labor Day.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I still can't get my boat builder to return my phone calls.   I really want the sucker ready to go before Labor Day.



Did you specify Labor Day of WHAT YEAR  :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Feb 10, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Did you specify Labor Day of WHAT YEAR  :lol:



Bastid!

This is something of a sore point for me.

That boat was custom built for me.   It splashed in late-July the first season and wasn't rigged correctly until August.   Over the winter, I had a teak cockpit sole built and that dragged into July, too.   I got 3 good seasons and then things started failing in the turbodiesel.   ...right after it went off warranty, of course.   Mercury abandonded the diesel line and had Cummins take it over.   My boat lived at the Cummins service center in South Portland, ME about 50% of the time for 3 years.   I had the TowBoatUS guy's home phone number and cell phone number programmed in.   What a disaster.

The whole point of repowering to an outboard is to run with a 5 year warranty and then repower as soon as the engine becomes unreliable.   With an outboard, that is a 1 day project.

I need a paint job and a pile of dollar bills to buy an outboard & have it rigged.   At the moment, my kitchen re-do is taking precedence.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't usually refer to it as 'boating'.  But, yes I'm on the water on my boat working 5 or 6 days/week 52 week/year.  Right about now, a charter in FL would be a paradise (or good 3' dumping).


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2010)

Geoff said:


> Bastid!
> 
> This is something of a sore point for me.
> 
> ...




You can get a LOT more than 5 years of reliable service out of today's outboards. I have twin Suzuki 4 strokes and they are now heading into their 7th year. granted I had problems with the shaft but that is uncommon. A lot of the local baymen by me run them and have 1,000 hours plus with no real isuues.   Good luck when you do get around to it.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 10, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> I don't usually refer to it as 'boating'.  But, yes I'm on the water on my boat working 5 or 6 days/week 52 week/year.  Right about now, a charter in FL would be a paradise (or good 3' dumping).




A lobsterman I assume?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 10, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> A lobsterman I assume?



Oysters


----------



## WakeboardMom (Feb 13, 2010)

Freakin' awesome vaca!!  It was cold.  Still had tons o' fun.  : - ) 

It was a somewhat "non-traditional" vacation.  I'm a good navigator and excellent first mate.  There wasn't anything I didn't do.  ; - )

Because we have to vacation at this time of the year, the next time we book a boat for a charter, it will be further south to try to guarantee good weather.  Might be sail instead of power next time.  This was a great way to cut our teeth.  Now we know we can do it for a longer period of time and we can bring another couple with us.

Got into Logan at midnight and drove to the lake, arriving at 2:30 am to a house that was 45 degrees inside.  Now we're painting; more teamwork.  Amazing.  We're livin' the dream.

  : - )


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 7, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/alex.rogers/BoatPics#

Random renovation pictures.


----------



## Marc (Mar 9, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/alex.rogers/BoatPics#
> 
> Random renovation pictures.



And you had enough money left over for a digital camera?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> And you had enough money left over for a digital camera?



We had the camera already. We're running out of film, though.

So far, have done all the work ourselves. Would it have been worth it to pay someone $300-$400 to paint it? Probably, but where's tehe fun in that?


----------



## Marc (Mar 9, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> We had the camera already. We're running out of film, though.
> 
> So far, have done all the work ourselves. Would it have been worth it to pay someone $300-$400 to paint it? Probably, but where's tehe fun in that?



Well it certainly cuts out the fun of the argument how to tip or roll correctly.  And then flinging paint at each other.  Not saying I've done that, specifically...


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 9, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/alex.rogers/BoatPics#
> 
> Random renovation pictures.



Nice work. My girlfriends (parents) Oday DSII needs some love, maybe I'll give it a shot this spring.  My current project is a 9' Dyer Dhow restoration, and once thats good to go I'll be out in Gloucester harbor on an old Pearson P22.

What months do you guys get the most boat work done in?

-Jerry


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 10, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> What months do you guys get the most boat work done in?
> 
> -Jerry



Sadly, it's all been done between October and now, mostly on weekends. At teh expense of skiing (which probably would have been cheaper).

My wife and I have gotten pretty good at coordinated roll and tip. We've also managed to paint the boat together...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 12, 2010)

Having grown up on Lake George where my family owned a marina for 20 years I have gravitated from fast boats to rafting out west to now kayaking in the northeast. Love the fact that it requires very little maintenance and prep......load it on the roof and your good to go. 

A quiet section of the Lemon Fair River about 20 miles southwest of Middlebury


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 29, 2010)

Almost done


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 29, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Almost done




Wow....looks great.  You must be very pleased.


----------

